# P.E.I. storm 02/18/12



## RdTeK (Feb 23, 2007)

Sorry for the poor quality vids.....they were taken from the phone....40cm (16") and high winds......


----------



## BOSSMAN21 (Dec 11, 2008)

You're thread says 2/18/12, and today is only the 17th, so its impossible to have those pictures, but nice pics of that JD.


----------



## RdTeK (Feb 23, 2007)

BOSSMAN21;1451469 said:


> You're thread says 2/18/12, and today is only the 17th, so its impossible to have those pictures, but nice pics of that JD.


Hehe.....typo for sure.....how about pics from 2/12/12........:laughing:


----------



## Lawn&SnowNorth (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice. So where does that road go?


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

That's some nice snow, hopefuly we can get some here this week to come!


----------



## RdTeK (Feb 23, 2007)

Lawn&SnowNorth;1452029 said:


> Nice. So where does that road go?


It's an long private drive....there are 2 homes that are vacant for the winter....gotta keep it open for insurance purposes.


----------



## Lawn&SnowNorth (Feb 14, 2012)

RdTeK;1452360 said:


> It's an long private drive....there are 2 homes that are vacant for the winter....gotta keep it open for insurance purposes.


I see. I like those kind. No pressure, able to just enjoy moving the snow.


----------

